# Now comes the hard  part.



## Addie (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been wanting to make some pickle eggs for eons. So last night my son ate his last sour pickle from the gallon jug and brought the clean jug to me. I have six eggs sitting in the brine right now. Now comes the hard part. According to the recipe I have to wait seven days for the eggs to get pickled. 

I think I need to get pickled.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 26, 2013)

Nah, you can get pickled if you want, but three days is long enough for the eggs. I did some with Pepperoncini pepper brine and they turned out great too.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 26, 2013)

I've only ever used pickled  beet juice and it only takes 2-3 days.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 26, 2013)

jabbur said:


> I've only ever used pickled  beet juice and it only takes 2-3 days.



+1..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Nah, you can get pickled if you want, but three days is long enough for the eggs. I did some with Pepperoncini pepper brine and they turned out great too.



If you enjoy a little spice try pickling a package of Lil' Smokeis in your hot pepper brine for 2 or 3 days.  You can also add a tablespoon of hot pepper flakes to a standard pickle brine.  Nice for a tailgate party.

Remember those jars of pickled kielbasa on the back bar next to the pickled eggs, same idea!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you enjoy a little spice try pickling a package of Lil' Smokeis in your hot pepper brine for 2 or 3 days.  You can also add a tablespoon of hot pepper flakes to a standard pickle brine.  Nice for a tailgate party.
> 
> Remember those jars of pickled kielbasa on the back bar next to the pickled eggs, same idea!



This sounds intriguing!  Thanks AB!


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 26, 2013)

I was reading a recipe for pickled eggs the other day. It gave a general recipe for the spices. One thing that stood out was that when you place the eggs into the jar crack them before you add the pickling ingredients.Have no idea why. They should be ready in 2 days.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2013)

Chef Munky said:


> I was reading a recipe for pickled eggs the other day. It gave a general recipe for the spices. One thing that stood out was that when you place the eggs into the jar crack them before you add the pickling ingredients.Have no idea why. They should be ready in 2 days.



I always peel the boiled eggs before I put them into the jar.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I always peel the boiled eggs before I put them into the jar.



Oh yes!   Unpeeled eggs don't work, IMHO.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks. Three days it is. I love pickled eggs.I only made six. I had eight eggs on hand. Wanted to save tw in case I might need them. When I shop on the 4th of March I will stock up on more eggs.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 26, 2013)

I tried once to use the brine a second time for more eggs, and it doesn't work. It's a one time shot and then the brine is history as all the flavor has been used up.

I love the idea of the Lil Smokies Bea, and I'll try it soon!


----------



## Addie (Feb 27, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I tried once to use the brine a second time for more eggs, and it doesn't work. It's a one time shot and then the brine is history as all the flavor has been used up.
> 
> I love the idea of the Lil Smokies Bea, and I'll try it soon!


 
Thanks Kay. I was wondering about that. I was considering making more before I eat the last one and just adding them to the present brine. Now I know. Don't. Make a fresh brine.


----------

